# stiramento



## Schenker

Hola. Si se dice "stirmento" refiriéndose a la lesión de un jugador de fútbol, ¿la traducción sería "tirón"?. Gracias.


----------



## irene.acler

Schenker said:


> Hola. Si se dice "stiramento" refiriéndose a la lesión de un jugador de fútbol, ¿la traducción sería "tirón"?. Gracias.


 
Exactamente! 
En italiano puedes decir también _strappo_.


----------



## Schenker

Gracias por la respuesta Irene.

Chao.


----------



## irene.acler

No hay de qué!


----------



## traduttrice

¿Entonces un "desgarro" es más fuerte que un "tirón"? Anzi, dovrei chiedere se sapete se lo _strappo_ è sinonimo di _stiramento_, poiché a mio avviso: _strappo = desgarro_ e "tirón" mi sembrava una cosa da poco.


----------



## housecameron

I termini medici 
Un tirón non è un semplice _crampo?_
Ho visto ci sono diversi hilos su desgarro. Forse lacerazione (Med) e strappo colloquiale? Forse anche slogatura (alla caviglia)?


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, _crampo_ sería _calambre_, _stiramento_ sería _tirón_, y _strappo_ sería _desgarro_, así por lo menos me parece a mí. Ah, y _slogatura_ sería _dislocación_ (de un hueso) 
No busqué, pero de entrada diría así nomás...
Según yo sí, un _desgarro_ es más que un _tirón_.
Chau


----------



## housecameron

Ciao xeneize, 
WR definisce _tirón_
_5. Contracción que agarrota un músculo:_
_me ha dado un tirón en la pierna mientras dormía. _
_(Agarrotamiento: rigidez o dificultad de movimiento)_
Non mi sembra sia uno stiramento  , che è un trauma di media entità, ma una_ contrattura muscolare._

_Calambre _è definito contracción espasmódica, involuntaria de un músculo e qui _crampo_ ci sta bene.

Da te si dice colloquialmente _tira nervo/i?_ Forse anche questo è un _tirón. _


----------



## xeneize

Ciao Cameron 
Ah perfetto, allora sarà senz'altro così, ammetto che non so la differenza tecnica fra i vari tipi...
Associavo _tirón_ a _stiramento_ per assonanza, ma non so bene come sia l'uno o l'altro...Per _contrattura_, comunque, esiste appunto anche _contracción_ o _contractura_, in spagnolo.
Sì, _calambre_ è _crampo_, e _slogatura_ è _dislocación_.
_Tira nervo_ non l'ho mai sentito, a dire la verità...
Chau


----------



## fabiog_1981

Non son medico, ma gioco da tanti anni a calcio e son sicuro che strappo e stiramento non sono la stessa cosa. Lo strappo è più grave. Come si chiamino in spagnolo? Ni idea.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Desgarro?


----------



## Joan bolets

Puede ser muy útil echarle un vistazo a esta página web:

http://www2.uca.es/dept/didac_efpm/jamar/REVISTA-DIGITAL-DXT-FUTBOL/cientfico4.htm

entre otras cosas, se aclara que "*elongación* o *estiramento*" son lesiones diferentes al  "*desgarro* o *rotura fibrilar*, que equivale al denominado* tirón*"


----------



## Schenker

Yo siempre pensé que el tirón era algo mucho menos grave que el desgarro...

Gracias a todos.


----------



## xeneize

Estoy seguro de que _strappo_ es _desgarro_, respecto a stiramento en cambio admito que no sé la diferencia entre éste y un tirón.
Siempre se hace referencia a un _tirón_ como algo menos grave que un _desgarro_, también en la prensa...y recién ahora me entero de que a lo mejor bajo el perfil médico no es así 
Chau


----------

